# holi, chicos



## ascension

Hola a todos:

Veo bastante la palabra 'holi.' Aunque entiendo bien la palabra, me gustaría saber como se maneja la palabra.

¿Se usa sólo en situaciones informales?
¿Se usa sólo en algunas regiones?
¿Sólo la usa gente jóven?

Muchas gracias


----------



## juicybone

I've never heard it or seen it. Where have you found it? What's the context?


----------



## juandiego

juicybone said:


> I've never heard it or seen it. Where have you found it? What's the context?



I second that.


----------



## Vale_yaya

juicybone said:


> I've never heard it or seen it. Where have you found it? What's the context?


 
Me neither.


----------



## ascension

I've seen and heard it several times in Buenos Aires. I especially see it in wall posts on facebook, which is why I asked if it is something that younger people say or if it's only informal.

Also, doing a search in this forum for 'holi' does not bring up any threads about the word itself, but it does bring up a handful of of posts where a native speaker begins his or her post with "holi chicos" or something similar. These posts are started by people from Chile, Mexico, and Spain.

As far as context, I was hoping if someone else could explain to me the context in which it would be used. Still,if it's helpful, I have a facebook message from a porteña that says this: "holi a la más linda de todas." 

Thanks!


----------



## garual

It appears then to be a way of saying *'hola' or 'hello'*.


----------



## ascension

Thank you garual, I appreciate your help. However, my problem is not with understanding the word. In my original post I said that I had some questions about how and when it is used. 

Do you know anything about these questions?


----------



## Vale_yaya

AudKaem said:


> I've seen and heard it several times in Buenos Aires. I especially see it in wall posts on facebook, which is why I asked if it is something that younger people say or if it's only informal.
> 
> Also, doing a search in this forum for 'holi' does not bring up any threads about the word itself, but it does bring up a handful of of posts where a native speaker begins his or her post with "holi chicos" or something similar. These posts are started by people from Chile, Mexico, and Spain.
> 
> As far as context, I was hoping if someone else could explain to me the context in which it would be used. Still,if it's helpful, I have a facebook message from a porteña that says this: "holi a la más linda de todas."
> 
> Thanks!


 
Based on the examples that you give us... maybe what they mean is:  Hola... but they just put: "Holi", a very informal way to say "Hi", we don't use it though and I'm just guessing.


----------



## Vale_yaya

AudKaem said:


> Thank you garual, I appreciate your help. However, my problem is not with understanding the word. In my original post I said that I had some questions about how and when it is used.
> 
> Do you know anything about these questions?


 
It's very informal as you can see, I imagine you could use it in the same circumstances that you use: "Hi" in english. But as you already realized, not all spanish speaking people use the term... some people may think it's a mistake or so.


----------



## juandiego

Oh yes, I see, a very informal *Hola*. But very very unusual, I'd say, at least here.
It seems to be as a diminutive, I mean, as _Little Hello_.
By the way, it seems me very mushy and corny, as if it was said by a posh teenager girl to her friends.


----------



## Scy

Uhm, sí es una manera muy informal de decir Hola, y generalmente se limita a gente bastante joven. No es muy común escucharlo de alguien, por ejemplo, sobre los veinte años, a menos que se quiera sonar 'playful'. De todas maneras, se deriva de ciertos programas televisivos, como buena parte de expresiones en la actualidad.


----------



## ascension

Muchas gracias a todos...estas respuestas me ayudan mucho, y son exactamente las que buscaba. Como ya tengo 22, sigo con 'hola' para la mayoria de situaciones.


----------



## WhiteRose_02

Hi!
Here in Madrid, “holi” does sound familiar. It is an informal and quite recent way of saying “hola”, almost always used by young girls (¿13-16 years old?). I do use it quite frequently myself, but I wouldn’t advise foreigners to do so. It’s use is reduced to very particular contexts in certain areas, and probably it will soon go out of fashion.


----------



## jilar

Mi impresión es que a alguien se le ocurrió ser creativo, e igual que en inglés dicen Hello, amén del más coloquial Hi, decidieron cambiar la a de Hola y terminar con una i, tal cual el Hi inglés.
Será que les mola más y no les vale decir Hola, sin más.
Al menos si aportara alguna ventaja, como por ejemplo ser una palabra más corta, como pasa entre Hello y Hi. Pero ni aún así.


----------



## VIXXXTOR

Yo, que soy de España, jamás he oído pronunciar esa palabra, pero a veces la leo en mensajes de Facebook o en Whatsapp. Siempre pensé que se trataba de un juego, en el sentido de que se trata de neutralizar la terminación típicamente femenina en -a de "hola", como para dar cabida a receptores de cualquier sexo. Como si "holo"fuera el masculino, y se inventaran esta terminación que no es ni -a ni -o. Igual me equivoco. También a veces he pensado que no se trata más que de un error de escritura. En cualquier caso, no creo que nadie se acuerde de esto en cinco años.


----------



## jilar

Curioseando
Holi, en Twitter se habla raro: un estudio analiza cómo usamos la lengua en esta red social



> . Las palabras con la teminación en -i, sufijo que forma términos como holi, besis, bromi y llori, dando un toque afectivo.
> ...
> el primer uso registrado de “holi” que las autoras encontraron data de 2006.



Yo ni oído ni visto. Será por no usar Twitter.


----------



## Masood

Solamente la he visto escrito informalmente y es una manera de decir _Hola_.


----------



## Pretinaverse

If you want to sound cute for whatever reason, yo can say "holi" instead of "hola".
It is usually used in informal situations with family or friends.

«Holi» is a diminutive. Hola > holita > holi. A childish or sweet way of saying «hola». It's informal, used with people you care or trust, as a kind of joke trying to look adorable. It's more used by girls, because not many guys try to look cute 😅. My sister use it a lot. Some friends of mine too (girls). So, i don't know what to tell you. Maybe in your country is stupid or doesn't sound cute, but your country is not the only one where spanish is spoken. And i don't think it has anything to do with being under or over 15.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Pretinaverse said:


> If you want to sound cute for whatever reason, yo can say "holi" instead of "hola".
> It is usually used in informal situations with family or friends.
> 
> «Holi» is a diminutive. Hola > holita > holi. A childish or sweet way of saying «hola». It's informal, used with people you care or trust, as a kind of joke trying to look adorable. It's more used by girls, because not many guys try to look cute 😅. My sister use it a lot. Some friends of mine too (girls). So, i don't know what to tell you. Maybe in your country is stupid or doesn't sound cute, but your country is not the only one where spanish is spoken. And i don't think it has anything to do with being under or over 15.


Han borrado mi respuesta, así que tu referencia aquí no se entiende. 
Quiero aclarar en el hilo que 'holi' no se usa en España (por lo menos en mi zona). Y que alguien que lo use, que sea mayor de 10 años se ve como 'childish' y algo cursi de paso.


----------



## Rocko!

Por aquí lo he escuchado casi siempre en plural: "_holis_"; pero tal como mencionó @WhiteRose_02, serían niñas o mujeres adolescentes las que lo dirían.


----------



## Pretinaverse

Efectivamente es más usado por mujeres jóvenes.
Rara vez es usado por hombres. Ya sea por constructos sociales, prejuicios u otros, mientras que muchas mujeres intentan lucir más adorables, los hombres intentan lucir más rudos. Así que, por lo menos entre la gente que conozco, creo que nunca he escuchado a un hombre decir "holi".

*Como ya dije, el "holi" es una forma infantil, juguetona, jovial y adorable de decir hola:* —¡Holi! ¿Cómo estás amiga?

*Y a veces también se usa para intentar salir de una situación tensa:* Helena llegó a su casa y descubrió a sus padres en el vestíbulo con caras de enfado. En la mesita del centro se encontraban los restos del jarro que había roto la noche anterior y que creyó haber escondido perfectamente.
—Eeeh... ¿Holi? Jejeje.





Puede que para algunos pueda sonar cursi o tonto, pero creo que esa es exactamente la idea. Después de todo, se usa para alegrar el ambiente, como cualquier otra tontería que podamos decir o hacer entre amigos para divertirnos. Otras formas tontas de decir "hola" que conozco, serían: "holi", "holis", "holiwis", "holawas", "holanda", "holin", "holines", "oa", etc.


----------



## Ballenero

Es simplemente una especie de diminutivo moderno, "holi, cari, porfi, gordi".
Por supuesto, no sustituye a "hola" en situaciones normales pero dentro de un contexto determinado hay gente que lo usa en España.

En el enlace que aporta @jilar :
"_Así nos lo explica Carlota de Benito, coautora junto con la también filóloga Ana Estrada de un estudio titulado Holi en Tuiter hablamos raro un besi: la variación lingüística en Twitter, que fue_ _el centro de una charla impartida por De Benito el 12 de enero en la Universidad Carlos III de Madrid"._

Hoy en día, decir que solo las chicas lo utilizan es caer en el error de dejarse llevar por los estereotipos.
Desde luego, no me imagino saludándose de esa manera a unos Caballeros Legionarios pero un padre a su hija o un chico a sus amigas o entre hombres gays o incluso sin serlo ¿por qué no?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Ballenero said:


> Hoy en día, decir que solo las chicas lo utilizan es caer en el error de dejarse llevar por los estereotipos.


Pues yo lo sigo diciendo.

¿Tú lo dices, Ballenero? ¿Lo oyes a tu alrededor, independientemente de Twitter? Creo que hay un afán tremendo por decir que afirmar que algo es de chicos / chicas es sexista.


----------



## Marsianitoh

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Pues yo lo sigo diciendo.
> 
> ¿Tú lo dices, Ballenero? ¿Lo oyes a tu alrededor, independientemente de Twitter? Creo que hay un afán tremendo por decir que afirmar que algo es de chicos / chicas es sexista.


Yo no (ni nadie de mi alrededor)  ni "holi", ni " besi", ni similares. Y ahora me podéis matar,  pero la imagen que ese lenguaje me trae a la mente es una niña/ preadolescente muy ñoña o un gay con muuuucha pluma. ¡Ojo! Qué me parece fenomenal que cada uno se exprese como quiera, pero los que están aprendiendo el idioma tienen que saber que mensaje están mandando según y qué expresiones utilicen.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Marsianitoh said:


> Yo no (ni nadie de mi alrededor)  ni "holi", ni " besi", ni similares. Y ahora me podéis matar,  pero la imagen que ese lenguaje me trae a la mente es una niña/ preadolescente muy ñoña o un gay con muuuucha pluma. ¡Ojo! Qué me parece fenomenal que cada uno se exprese como quiera, pero los que están aprendiendo el idioma tienen que saber que mensaje están mandando según y qué expresiones utilicen.


Qué alegría oir esto. Concuerdo totalmente.


----------



## jilar

Marsianitoh said:


> *Qué* me parece fenomenal que cada uno se exprese como quiera, pero los que están aprendiendo el idioma tienen que saber *que* mensaje están mandando


Hay que intercambiarlos.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

jilar said:


> Hay que intercambiarlos.


Jaja, aquí nadie deja pasar ni media.


----------



## Marsianitoh

jilar said:


> Hay que intercambiarlos.


Exacto


----------



## Penyafort

Yo haría una ligera diferencia entre:

1- los cambios de -o a -i estético-afectivos, más asociados a mujeres (pero no sólo) ya sea por un uso infantil de relación madre-hijo ("chuli", "bibi", "compis") o por un uso lolitesco -bien en mujeres muy jóvenes o con ánimo de parecerlo, bien en hombres también muy jóvenes que gustan de emular dicha conducta-, y que recuerda el culto japonés por lo "kawai" ("cuqui", "porfi", "amigui", "loqui", "besis"...); aquí entraría para mí el "holi" en cuestión​2- los cambios de -o a -i en vocativos afectivos, entre los cuales hay algunos que sí pueden oírse en algunos hombres, como "cari", "gordi" o "churri", y en los que imagino podríamos añadir los hipocorísticos (Pili, Conchi, Maruchi, etc)​3- los cambios de -o a -i no afectivos pero típicos de niños como "tengui" y "falti".​
No incluiría aquí las palabras acabadas en -i que son meros apócopes sin afectación, como "piti", "poli", "boli", etc., que son de simple uso coloquial para toda la población.


----------



## jilar

Súmale o integra donde puedas el cambio más que conocido de -a, no -o, a -i para referirnos de pequeños a papá y mamá; papi y mami.
Yo si le tengo que dar un nombre sería lenguaje infantil. Cuando lo emplean los adultos es por estar hablando con niños pequeños.
Aunque luego, según cada cual, incluso con 40 años los puedes seguir tratando así. Ejemplo que alguien me comentó en otro tema* semejante (trataba esta terminación en -i de algunas palabras) al indicarme que Tamara Falcó lo hacia.
Incluso hablando con terceros. Se vio en el concurso de TV, Masterchef.

* ¡Que [qué] chuli!


----------



## Penyafort

jilar said:


> Súmale o integra donde puedas el cambio más que conocido de -a, no -o, a -i para referirnos de pequeños a papá y mamá; papi y mami.
> Yo si le tengo que dar un nombre sería lenguaje infantil. Cuando lo emplean los adultos es por estar hablando con niños pequeños.



Serían buenos ejemplos de palabras aplicables a los dos primeros casos.

Sí, en el fondo, no es más que una prolongación del lenguaje infantil usada con intención afectiva.


----------



## jilar

Intención afectiva por simplificar. 
A veces los niños lo usan como chantaje emocional, dando esa sensación de mostrarse tiernos o afectivos, sobre todo cuando quieren conseguir algo de sus padres.
-Papi (con voz  aterciopelada), ¿me compras un pastelito?

 Tontos no son.


----------



## Ballenero

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Pues yo lo sigo diciendo.
> 
> ¿Tú lo dices, Ballenero? ¿Lo oyes a tu alrededor, independientemente de Twitter? Creo que hay un afán tremendo por decir que afirmar que algo es de chicos / chicas es sexista.


Yo no lo digo; oírlo, tal vez pero si se diera el caso, lo entendería perfectamente y no se me ocurriría corregirle.
Y no teman por "hola", seguramente sea la palabra más conocida del castellano, la primera que se aprende  el primer día de clase, en la primera lección, el típico: "¡hola! me llamo X".


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Ballenero said:


> Yo no lo digo; oírlo, tal vez pero si se diera el caso, lo entendería perfectamente y no se me ocurriría corregirle.
> Y no teman por "hola", seguramente sea la palabra más conocida del castellano, la primera que se aprende  el primer día de clase, en la primera lección, el típico: "¡hola! me llamo X".


Jajaja, no, yo no he dicho jamás 'holi' y me moriré sin decirlo.
Mi primera frase hace referencia a otra afirmación. No es importante, pero me ha hecho gracia.


----------

